# Newbie - Equipment/Process Question



## UBADGE (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got a set of samples from SEMO. First I wish I had cut them up into smaller pieces so I could have used them to test more.

Here is my press










Here is my result



















Link to other pictures an other examples for failure. 

The solid colors did real well. see

I have done the pressure test with a sheet of paper, it passed. I tested temperature in 4 areas of the press with a laser tester, it passed (all with in 5degress).

So am I pealing to late?, 
not hot enough? 
not long enough?

When I peal it's real stiff. Not like butter. Instructions from SEMO said to wait 10 seconds after 400degrees at 8 seconds.

Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I had similar problems with their transfers and raising the temperature did nothing, lowering the temperature did help enough that I was able to complete the job. And I wouldn't wait 10 seconds, try 4 seconds.


----------



## affordable (Apr 6, 2007)

Try increasing your pressure.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I increased pressure to maximum on mine and it did nothing. Someone else pm'd me a few weeks ago with the same problem, also with Semo. They may have a bad batch of ink or are training a new pressman. They also had about 30 bad prints stuck in the middle of my stack and instead of removing them they just gave me 30 extra good prints. The bad thing was I didn't catch all the bad prints and ruined two shirts. Also the bad prints didn't match the prints they were sandwiched between so it looked like someone was trying to hide them.


----------



## UBADGE (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't think it's possible to increase pressure. I'm a 250 lbs guy and I really have to press hard it to get to latched.

A friend told me I may be waiting to long to pull it on those two transfers. She said it looked to her like it wasn't hot enough, then I waited to long to pull it. Pulling it cold I had to kind of tug on it to get it apart.

I emailed some other places for samples too. Thanks to Randy and his great review thread

SEMO's one color print was great, pealed "like butter". I'm guessing that's how they all should feel and look. ?


----------

